# Kopfhörer und Lautsprecher auf einmal anschließen



## myst02 (16. Januar 2016)

*Kopfhörer und Lautsprecher auf einmal anschließen*

Hallo,

ist es möglich, Kopfhörer und Lautsprecher auf einmal an einen PC anzuschließen?

Hintergrund: Ich möchte mein Headset über meine Tastatur (Razer Blackwidow) an den PC anschließen und da habe ich ein grünes und ein rotes Kabel  an der Tastatur. Am Mainboard stecken am grünen Anschluss aber schon meine Boxen.

Momentan habe ich am Mainboard: L-OUT -> Lautsprecher
                                                                            Mic -> Headset (Mikro)
                                                                            L-IN -> Headset (Kopfhörer)

Das Mikro funktioniert einwandfrei, das Headset gibt keinen Ton aus. Wenn ich von der Realtek HD Software gefragt werde was ich angesteckt habe, habe ich Kopfhörer gewählt.

Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kopfhörer und Lautsprecher auf einmal anschließen*

Über Line In können keine Töne ausgegeben werden. Entweder man nutzt einen Klinkenverteiler oder was eher gebräuchlich ist das Frontpanel am Gehäuse


----------



## GrueneMelone (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kopfhörer und Lautsprecher auf einmal anschließen*

Das geht. Hab neulich das mal kurz gemacht um 2 Kopfhörer zu testen. Du steckst den Kopfhörer in Kopfhörer und die Boxen in das Loch für Sub glaube ich. Musst mal testen bei einem Anschluss geht das auf jeden Fall. Welches Mainboard hast du überhaupt?


----------



## myst02 (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kopfhörer und Lautsprecher auf einmal anschließen*



GrueneMelone schrieb:


> Das geht. Hab neulich das mal kurz gemacht um 2 Kopfhörer zu testen. Du steckst den Kopfhörer in Kopfhörer und die Boxen in das Loch für Sub glaube ich. Musst mal testen bei einem Anschluss geht das auf jeden Fall. Welches Mainboard hast du überhaupt?



Ich habe ein MSI Z170A Gaming M5. Bei allen anderen Anschlüssen geht es bei mir nicht, dann kann ich in Realtek Software nicht Kopfhörer auswählen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kopfhörer und Lautsprecher auf einmal anschließen*



> und die Boxen in das Loch für Sub glaube ich.


Das wird nix, an dem Anschluss hängen als Mono Signal der Sub und der Center. Wenn überhaupt könnte man an Rear- / Side Surround denken aber dort werden normalerweise nur Effekte ausgegeben. da aber quasi alle Gehäuse ein Frontpanel haben und es auch meist angeklemmt ist sollte man doch diese Stecker nutzen


----------



## majinvegeta20 (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kopfhörer und Lautsprecher auf einmal anschließen*

Über das Frontpanel natürlich. O.o


----------

